# How does Dallas beat Phoenix



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

1. Slow the ball down


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

2. get the ball after u make a shot and PUT IT DOWN ON THE FLOOR SO THEY DONT HAVE TIME TO PICK IT UP AND PUT IT IN PLAY FASTER THAN YOU CAN SET YOUR DEFENSE!

i guess that goes with number 1.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

hi im new said:


> 2. get the ball after u make a shot and PUT IT DOWN ON THE FLOOR SO THEY DONT HAVE TIME TO PICK IT UP AND PUT IT IN PLAY FASTER THAN YOU CAN SET YOUR DEFENSE!
> 
> i guess that goes with number 1.


That's illegal.

To answer your question you won't beat us even if we don't have Amare and KT.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

3. DRIVE *glares at stack* they have 0 shot blockers. Terry, Nash cant stop you or anyone for that matter. Its a layup-fest.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

4. Get Dampier involved on the offensive side.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> 4. Get Dampier involved on the offensive side.


Run plays for him, make them get into foul trouble because nobody expects Dampier to do anything beside rebound and defend.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Guard the perimeter and make sure to put a hand in the faces of shooters, and don't double when they penetrate coz the second you do they'll stick a 3 on ya


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Keep taking it inside. Phoenix has absolutely no interior defense at all. Expect Dirk to have another great series. If Bowen can't stop him, then there's no way Marion can.

Also, don't get caught up in their out of control run and gun style. We are 5 times the team in the half court as they are so use that advantage.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Guard the perimeter and make sure to put a hand in the faces of shooters, and don't double when they penetrate coz the second you do they'll stick a 3 on ya


I agree. The 3 point shot is the key to the Suns offense.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

There's basically nothing to add. Just keep attacking the rim. When we have the numbers on fastbreak, get to the rim. San Antonio did last year when peoplpe thought they couldn't run with them. They have horrible interior defense. By going to the rim more and being aggresive, they will get in foul trouble. And the Suns are not a deep team as they only play 6 or 7 men. 

also, run halfcourt. No problem with running but be smart. Especially Terry and Howard. Do not settle for mid range jumpers because the times y ou don't hit them, the suns grab the rebound and they run. Get to the rim at all times.

If Damp can get us 10 points a game, we have a great chance of ending this thing easily. Go Mavs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No mention of the boards? The Clips beat the Suns in those three games by crushing them on the glass.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Amareca said:


> That's illegal.
> 
> To answer your question you won't beat us even if we don't have Amare and KT.



Ding Ding Ding...Wrong. The Mavs will be winning this series mister.
One thing I love about this series is that Dallas doesnt have to doubleteam anyone.


----------



## Mr.TripleDouble (May 23, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooo-Man
Dallas has all the weapons to beat Phoenix. The only thing they have to do is defend the perimeter condstantly, and watch for fouls because the Suns can be deadly for the Free-Throw line. Other than that man, the Mavs got what it takes to win the Western Conference Finals. I wish 'em the best. :basket:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Stop Phoenix from lighting it up from beyond the arc and limit our 3 attempts. Long shots lead to long rebounds which lead to Suns fast breaks which lead to trouble.
*
Regular Season 3pt #'s*

*Game 1 Mavs 111 Suns 108*
Mavs 8-18 24pts +3
Suns 7-21 21pts

*Game 2 Mavs 102 Suns 96*
Mavs 2-12 6pts
Suns 6-21 18pts +12

*Game 3 Suns 115 Mavs 107*
Mavs 4-14 12pts
Suns 10-22 30pts +18

*Game 4 Suns 117 Mavs 104*
Mavs 4-16 12pts
Suns 16-24 48pts +36

The Suns are +63 on us from downtown in the regular season. We're in deep doo if we let them do that in this series. IMO.

We are also going to have to slow the pace down, which might be difficlut coming from a series in which we were trying to speed the pace up. Good thing is that we are versitile enough to do both. But to win this series, we need to keep the games under triple digits, kinda like SA had to do with us. We can't play into their hands.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ok if my suggestion is illegal, (which i dont think it is) then just pressure the person bringing the ball up the court (nash), it will kind of slow them down, theoritically


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Amareca said:


> That's illegal.
> 
> To answer your question you won't beat us even if we don't have Amare and KT.


 Did you just come in here to bait?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Did you just come in here to bait?



thats what he does best


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh god... good luck guys, its going to be HELL!!!!!!!!

You'll get beat down, you'll get sworn at... and you will lose if you try to play their game.... this is going to be the hardest thing for you guys... EVER!

We went through it (As Lakers fans), and I couldnt sleep some nights thinking about it..... I wish you guys the best of luck, trust me you gonna need it!!

PS. I am not talking about the Mavs - Suns series, am talking about dealing with Amareca... as for the actual series.... I hope you guys sweep em then go to win the series... definetly deserved for Dirk. So far, you guys are my pick to win it all.

Congratulations.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:rotf:

Hey dude, want to buy me a supporting membership? I will give you all of my points.. (3976963 in hand + 380296 in bank) = Four Million Three Hundred and Fifty seven Thousand and Two Hundred and Fifty points


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL I dont do that stuff...... :angel:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

BTW, GUARANTEED...........

Amareca is going to complain about the refs and every loss phoenix lose (all 4 of em)... remember this post.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

After dealing with ezealen, i don't think Amareca is going to be a problem.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dwyane Wade?

Dwyane Freakin Wade...


Just playing..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ahh he is a great player, even with all the Lebron James hype i still think he has a chance to be the better player because of his defense.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Ahh he is a great player, even with all the Lebron James hype i still think he has a chance to be the better player because of his defense.


He played a little D last night, didn't he?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

"I hate to keep harping on Steve Nash's faults because he's such an extraordinary offensive player to watch, and he was spectacular in back-to-back Game 7s ... but when you play 35 minutes a game during the season, followed by a seven-game series against the Lakers in which you didn't have to play any defense at all, followed by a couple of tough games against the Clips, I don't want to hear how tired you are. Especially if you're a two-time MVP. The fact remains, Nash played only two good games in that series -- Games 1 and 7 -- and the Suns still won the series. If Nowitzki goes 2-for-7 against the Spurs, Dallas is going home right now. So who's more valuable? You tell me."

ESPN.com


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> He played a little D last night, didn't he?


I think he played some decent D yesterday, though he played only 25-30 minutes yesterday.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's been mentioned before, but the Suns' ploy is to get a into a running game with the other team, which of course the opposition isn't the best at doing. 

The Suns ranked #6 in the league in opposition turnover per game, compared with the Mavs (ranked #20). It's deception at it's finest (taste the fruit - after all, it won't hurt you); let's get out and run, every team can score when it runs.

But guess who scores more than anyone? 

That being said, I still believe the Mavs can outscore the Suns in an altered tempo - run at their own pace - and rebound like bandits. Possession is 9/10ths of the law.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

hi im new said:


> 2. get the ball after u make a shot and PUT IT DOWN ON THE FLOOR SO THEY DONT HAVE TIME TO PICK IT UP AND PUT IT IN PLAY FASTER THAN YOU CAN SET YOUR DEFENSE!
> 
> i guess that goes with number 1.


You can't actually do that. however, they should take me up on a suggestion I made a few months ago. After the Suns score, DONT immediately inbound the ball. Use the whole 5 seconds, because except in the last 2 minutes, the game clock keeps running after a score. Do that EVERY time the Suns score and you can essentially take several minutes out of the game. Also, after you score, have Dampier(or whoever is nearest the basket) "accidentally" make some contact with the ball, knocking it somewhere just a little away from the baseline, thus slowing down the Suns fast break. Do this as long as you can get away with it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chaos said:


> You can't actually do that. however, they should take me up on a suggestion I made a few months ago. After the Suns score, DONT immediately inbound the ball. Use the whole 5 seconds, because except in the last 2 minutes, the game clock keeps running after a score. Do that EVERY time the Suns score and you can essentially take several minutes out of the game. Also, after you score, have Dampier(or whoever is nearest the basket) "accidentally" make some contact with the ball, knocking it somewhere just a little away from the baseline, thus slowing down the Suns fast break. Do this as long as you can get away with it.



Do that two times, and the Suns get a free-throw. Don't think the refs are that stupid. The Celtics of the 80s tried that against the Lakers. It didn't last long.

And why would you want to waste seconds? Those seconds could be the difference of the game.
All that does is slow your team down. Not the Suns.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

How to beat Phoenix you ask. Drive until Nash, Diaw and Marion get into foul trouble and its over. I doubt they will get into foul trouble though. They dont play that kind of defense


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> How to beat Phoenix you ask. Drive until Nash, Diaw and Marion get into foul trouble and its over. I doubt they will get into foul trouble though. They dont play that kind of defense


exactly, get to the rim, score. GET TO THE LINE STACK FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. I cannot tell HOW IMPORTANT Stack is in this series. If Stack can come in, and just drive and score and score against their "secondary" We GOT this series. If he settles for jumpers then hes playing right into their game scheme.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Chaos said:


> You can't actually do that. however, they should take me up on a suggestion I made a few months ago. After the Suns score, DONT immediately inbound the ball. Use the whole 5 seconds, because except in the last 2 minutes, the game clock keeps running after a score. Do that EVERY time the Suns score and you can essentially take several minutes out of the game. Also, after you score, have Dampier(or whoever is nearest the basket) "accidentally" make some contact with the ball, knocking it somewhere just a little away from the baseline, thus slowing down the Suns fast break. Do this as long as you can get away with it.


lol, i got the suggestion from someone in the forums i guess it was you


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> GET TO THE LINE STACK FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. I cannot tell HOW IMPORTANT Stack is in this series. If Stack can come in, and just drive and score and score against their "secondary" We GOT this series. If he settles for jumpers then hes playing right into their game scheme.


Exactly, and it ***** me off, just thinking about it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea Stack better drive, if he can drive against the Spurs, he can drive against the Suns.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

Mavs Maniac said:


> 1. Slow the ball down


*GRAB, BUT DON'T PUNCH!!!!*

oh, wait...

You were talking about the actual basketball.......

:biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Against the Lakers... Lakers players would hit the ball after the inbounds every single time, it slowed down the Suns offence alot, at one time, Brian Cook even took the ball, hit it on the ground and kicked it towards the Suns players.... Lakers did it till they got the Game Warning then they stopped doing it.....


----------

